# Sheetrock plastic-lined paper bead



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Got a sample stick in a box of paper bead today. This is what's left of it after I tried it. Had a weird flex to it when wiping it down during installation. Looks like it might "hump" a little easier than paper with metal. Not sure what to think of it yet. 
Has anyone come across this stuff yet or am I just getting this 10 years later ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

News to me

Does it cost more or less than the metal

Now you got to do a Myth busters test, see which is stronger, the metal or plastic when you hit them, maybe throw a little bit of mud max into the experiment too .

Just in case you want something else better to do ,,,,,,,,,, than dig out snow

Still no snow here Sir mudslingr


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Now you got to do a Myth busters test,



No canon balls.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbup: It looks like a winner - wonder why we haven't seen it earlier? maybe the price of steel has gone up? Interested to see the cost comparison.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

No idea of cost. Came as a sample in a box of B1 Super-Wide. I put it on a bulkhead so no reason to beat the crap out of it but if I get another I will.
Have never tried MudMax ever.
And just enough frozen snow to cover the grass. Everything else is bare. But it is -23°C with the windchill right now !


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I usually crimp the ends of the paper/metal bead inwards a bit to avoid the sharp edge popping through. Wonder if you can still do that with the plastic? Now you got me curious and I want to try some.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> No idea of cost. Came as a sample in a box of B1 Super-Wide. I put it on a bulkhead so no reason to beat the crap out of it but if I get another I will.
> Have never tried MudMax ever.
> And just enough frozen snow to cover the grass. Everything else is bare. But it is -23°C with the windchill right now !


-7 to nite, middle of December, and still no snow tires on yet, man I love global warming.

Send a email to sheet rock, tell them of DWT, and this link, maybe they will send you some sticks to test:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I usually crimp the ends of the paper/metal bead inwards a bit to avoid the sharp edge popping through. Wonder if you can still do that with the plastic? Now you got me curious and I want to try some.


 Simply put, nope. It is amazingly light though ! 
I'm bending it right now and it will not hold it's shape very well. I just snapped the middle of it after only 3 folds back and forth.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I usually crimp the ends of the paper/metal bead inwards a bit to avoid the sharp edge popping through. Wonder if you can still do that with the plastic? Now you got me curious and I want to try some.


I cut a sliver off the flange at the top of each bead,,keeps the angle straight..Do the same with no-coat.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Send a email to sheet rock, tell them of DWT, and this link, maybe they will send you some sticks to test:thumbsup:


 Done !:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

And just enough frozen snow to cover the grass. Everything else is bare. But it is -23°C with the windchill right now ! [/QUOTE]


Dont like to brag men but it is 24 c at the moment.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> And just enough frozen snow to cover the grass. Everything else is bare. But it is -23°C with the windchill right now !


 
Dont like to brag men but it is 24 c at the moment.[/QUOTE]

Its about that here today as well, Been a hot one.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Got a sample stick in a box of paper bead today. This is what's left of it after I tried it. Had a weird flex to it when wiping it down during installation. Looks like it might "hump" a little easier than paper with metal. Not sure what to think of it yet.
> Has anyone come across this stuff yet or am I just getting this 10 years later ?


 I was intouch with USG about this beads a while ago 2 c if they could get them over here but they were going 2 b 40% more in price than metal!! Something 2 do with plastic import tax
I was wondering do they have the same size nose on the bead if u know what i mean?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> I was intouch with USG about this beads a while ago 2 c if they could get them over here but they were going 2 b 40% more in price than metal!! Something 2 do with plastic import tax
> I was wondering do they have the same size nose on the bead if u know what i mean?


Hah - never heard of a plastic import tax. If they are anywhere near 40% more then thats my answer. I would stay with the paper/metal then. :thumbdown:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Dont like to brag men but it is 24 c at the moment.


Its about that here today as well, Been a hot one.[/QUOTE]

-3c today but sunny, going to half to work on the front side of my tan today


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I was wondering do they have the same size nose on the bead if u know what i mean?


Exactly the same.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

It looks like No-Coat but in stick form to me, minus the sharp corner.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

TonyM said:


> It looks like No-Coat but in stick form to me, minus the sharp corner.


 yep... the patent time frame is prob up.that would be my guess


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

TonyM said:


> It looks like No-Coat but in stick form to me, minus the sharp corner.


That's why I think Sir Mudslingr should test it out for them. Then we get to see him beat the cr*p out of some bead with a baseball bat

Or maybe a Hockey stick, since he's from Canada:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Hah - never heard of a plastic import tax. If they are anywhere near 40% more then thats my answer. I would stay with the paper/metal then. :thumbdown:


 Na me niether lad but that is the reason that they cant ship them over here F**king goverment!! The USG rep over here didn't even know about them till i told him

He got some samples sent 2 him and then tried 2 get some sent and thats when they found out about this plastic import tax:furious:


----------

